# hog bay competition



## sam hayes (Mar 31, 2009)

Anybody know where a hog bay will be taking place, I've been interested in getting involved?


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Mar 31, 2009)

Abbeville ga.  May 9 2009  its agreat place to be


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Mar 31, 2009)

I plan on coming down myself


----------



## WSM (Mar 31, 2009)

Don't laugh, but how does a hog bay work?


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Apr 1, 2009)

Turn a boar lose and u get judge on how ur dog does  theres a pig chase fer ur youngens  it a great time for family and all


----------



## woody10 (Apr 1, 2009)

where is abbeville?


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Apr 1, 2009)

Wilcox county   east of cordele  off int. 75


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Apr 1, 2009)

www.hogfestival.com


----------



## sentrysam (Apr 2, 2009)

*Hart county*

They have some every year in Hartwell,north east Jawja,Mark Bannister has an arena ,he's probably in the book.it's a party ,and a blast watchin these guys chase a pig ,judging on pups ,catch and tie,etc...gives trophys out and folks bring pups to sell ,some folks come all the way from Texas...ss


----------



## woody10 (Apr 2, 2009)

what do they do as far as prizes for the bay competition?


----------



## BigKelly (Apr 3, 2009)

You pay a fee to bay, and they pay back 70% of the money that is in the pot. This is a lot of fun. DO NOT GET UP SET if your woods hog dog will not bay in a pen some of the best hog dogs I have ever seen will not bay in the bay pen. 

There is one in Waycross Ga. April 18 and one in Claxton on April 25. 

Mark Bannister in Hartwell is a supper nice guy and is the only woods pen other than Abbeville, But I do not thank of Abbeville as a real bay pen. the people that run it are not in the sport and do not Judge like they should. They have a lot of money on the line and are judged by people that have never been to a hog bay.


----------



## BigKelly (Apr 3, 2009)

http://bigkkennels.com/upcomingevents.aspx 

Hear is a link to some upcoming events.


----------



## woody10 (Apr 5, 2009)

BigKelly said:


> You pay a fee to bay, and they pay back 70% of the money that is in the pot. This is a lot of fun. DO NOT GET UP SET if your woods hog dog will not bay in a pen some of the best hog dogs I have ever seen will not bay in the bay pen.
> 
> There is one in Waycross Ga. April 18 and one in Claxton on April 25.
> 
> Mark Bannister in Hartwell is a supper nice guy and is the only woods pen other than Abbeville, But I do not thank of Abbeville as a real bay pen. the people that run it are not in the sport and do not Judge like they should. They have a lot of money on the line and are judged by people that have never been to a hog bay.



Yea  I know about the one in waycross its a smaller pen and my dogs are not used to muzels... i might have to go up there and see what its all about


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Apr 5, 2009)

*Waycross*

Who runs the one in waycross?

Who requires muzzles?


----------



## ryan_beasley (Apr 9, 2009)

What time is the waycross event?  I can't find any info on specifics


----------

